# Project California



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Now, I'm not a Cervelo rider, and I am not even that huge a fan, but the Project California at http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/cervelo-offers-sneak-peek-at-ultralight-project-california
looks pretty damned impressive! What a weight!


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

That is scary light. For a pro racer yes, but for a wannabe recreational racer/rides I'd be worried about the bike's durability. 54cm frame is definitely not for Sastre as I think he rides a 51cm.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

just found that on a french website:


----------

